# Plans and advice for a 2 person cart?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I want to make a cart that can hold me and/or my husband, and have 1 or 2 goats (possibly more if needed?) pulling the cart.

Okay, I know I am new to this goat thing, but I have been told that if you can train a horse, you can train a goat. So.... anybody with much knowledge on these subjects, please post for me. I'd rather have goats pulling a cart than a pony or donkey.

I have a medium/larger alpine, and a small nubian (a little larger than a pygmy) Obviously, the smaller goat could not pull by herself, and I don't want my alpine to pull it alone either.

any info and esspecially any plans for this would be appreciated, I haven't found much online for a 2 seater.


Also, my thought for a lightweight cart was to bolt 2 aluminum lawn chair frames together to start with. Has anyone done this?


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

If your goats are two different heights, they won't work well harnessed together I think. I know when putting together horse driving teams, the horses need to be within a couple of inches of the same height, the closer the better. Otherwise the weight of the load is distributed unevenly.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

With the goats you have I would go with 2 carts. We are building one right now out of a wagon with huge wheels.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

TBH - I don't think I would have any milk doe pull, I know they can, but a hemaprodite or a wether is best, as they are larger and stronger. I haven't had my bunch do any adults yet - though some kids are probably as heavy. Right now having feet trouble so none are working, mud, mud mud! Anyway, you would be best having ones that are evenly sized to pull as a team.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/purpo ... cart.shtml

I took an introductory driving class from the gentleman who developed this plan. The Saanen wether you see in the top picture is a huge boy. This cart does hold 2 people comfortably. He even took a bride to her wedding in this cart. If you are in the Northwest he builds and sells this cart too. He also makes the driving goat bits that are sold by www.llamaproducts.com.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I do not live in the Northwest, but my parents do.  My nubian doe has grown since I first posted this though, she will probably be much taller than my alpine! I am designing a 2 person goat cart, it will be made of fiberglass. It will have to have a few goats to pull it, but if the goat man can do it, so can I!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Dont feel bad for your goats. One goat can pull about one and a half to twice its own weight so a 150 lb goat can pull around 300 lbs. Even a 70 lb pygmy goats can pull around 140 lbs. :cart:


----------

